# New pet Leo



## AngelDemonWolf (Aug 16, 2017)

I finally got my leopard gecko , he is a male 2 year old. 
I still havnt decided on the name, I'm thinking about Jack or Rex. 
Here are is a picture of him, can't take a good picture since he doesn't feel comfortable in his new home yet.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Aww cutie!
He looks like my Hawkeye ^_^


----------



## AngelDemonWolf (Aug 16, 2017)

He is getting comfortable enough for me to be closer!
Here are some good pictures of him


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

aww cute! love the color!


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Squeeeee! <3


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Oh he is so cute!! Congratulations! Leos are so much fun  Great pictures.


----------

